

The Joy of Popup Windows - abraham
http://code.flickr.com/blog/2011/02/01/the-joy-of-popup-windows/

======
pkamb
Browsers need a "never open a new window" user option. Open a new tab instead.
\- When you open a new window, there's a good chance that I'm going to
accidentally click again on the parent window. The popup loses focus, slips
behind the parent window in the z-order, and I have to pick it out of the
taskbar or Expose. It would be a much better experience to pop the new window
in as a new tab. When you hit 'submit' or whatever the tab closes and your
original tab is back on top. This could be entirely a user-defined option too,
in Chrome all tabs/windows are interchangeable by dragging.

~~~
pkamb
Found a [Chrome
extension]([https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/papnlnnbddhckngc...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/papnlnnbddhckngcblfljaelgceffobn))
to do exactly this. You still get an annoying little popup window flash, but
then it sucks it into a new tab. Awesome.

